# Bi/Tri or backs?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I am buying new and I just want to confirm which ones I should get. It will be 28-10-12 backs or Bi/Tri's. I want to here which would be better.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Both very good tires, can't go wrong with either or, me personally I would go with backs


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The bi/tri's wear like iron, smooth ride too.. Very good tire.. Backs are great tires too.. It really depends on the type riding you do.. I would say if you ride alot of trails get the bi/tri's and they are also good in the mud, mostly mud definitely the backs.. Only bad thing about the bi/tri's is the biggest they come in is 27", if they made them bigger I would be running them..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yep, bi/tris only come in 27"s... and they are kinda hard to find... I know where I ride, they don't do very well... I rode with a guy one day with them on his Rancher and they just clogged up too easy... I would go with the backs... they look and perform better... and they aren't too bad at trail speeds...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> yep, bi/tris only come in 27"s... and they are kinda hard to find... I know where I ride, they don't do very well... I rode with a guy one day with them on his Rancher and they just clogged up too easy... I would go with the backs... they look and perform better... and they aren't too bad at trail speeds...


rancher just aint got the guts to spin them  They did very well on my xpy 425 back in the day! :rockn:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

my buddy has a set of bi/tri's that are like 9 years old. the tread is at like 85% and we run lots of gravel roads. had to put tubes in em but they still work awesome. i couldnt believe how well they wear, and they are great in mud. only downside...they SUCK in snow. but most of you guys down there dont need to worry about that.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

ii thought they would be great in the snow, strange. do they just dig straight down?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

This might change my mine. I do ride quiet a bit of trail as well as road. As far as winter I can always put the stockers on for plowing, that is about the only thing they are good for.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my other problem I can get the 28-10-12 backs for like $156 a piece new. That is pretty cheap, right!!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> The bi/tri's wear like iron, smooth ride too.. Very good tire.. Backs are great tires too.. It really depends on the type riding you do.. I would say if you ride alot of trails get the bi/tri's and they are also good in the mud, mostly mud definitely the backs.. Only bad thing about the bi/tri's is the biggest they come in is 27", if they made them bigger I would be running them..


I think this summed it up the best for me, I do ride the trails more then mud, we have to ride to the mud holes which for me is some times like 40km away. So I think these are the best for me. And Mud throwers has them too.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Only thing I dont like about the bi/tris is that they are only available in 27s. Bump it up to at least a 28 and then we'd be talking


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I am okay with that all the other 28" that I have had were all 27" or less.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

when you get them, be sure to post up LOTS of pics! its hard to find pics of those tires. i wonder why they dont make them in other sizes? i think they have been around for a long time.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I will do that!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

islandlife said:


> when you get them, be sure to post up LOTS of pics! its hard to find pics of those tires. i wonder why they dont make them in other sizes? i think they have been around for a long time.


They sorta do and sorta dont, there are mud machines in smaller sizes (real smaller) but the "Magnum" bi/tri's only come in 27"


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

but yeah in snow those bi/tri's just dig hard then your hung up. he can plow his yard fine its just when we go riding in the snow he is alway getting hung up and i can drive bedise him stop, take off and drive arund him with my atr's. but one thing abut those tires is they are crazy gnarly lookin with those big mountains sticking straight off the sidewall lol.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

he should try running them at 1-2 psi in the snow, makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I am going to order the Bi/Tri's either this weakened or Monday!! I will make sure to get a lot of pictures when I get them.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

Mudforce said:


> Well I am going to order the Bi/Tri's either this weakened or Monday!! I will make sure to get a lot of pictures when I get them.


nice, im excited for you!
i think if i end up getting a set, im gonna take the tire groover to them to increase snow traction and make them more flexible, it sounds like the rubber is tough enough to hold up well to some siping. here is the pattern i was thinking of:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE TIRES now just have to get them in some action like to marrow lol.:saevilw:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

All right just to confirm.... I ride probably 65% trail/road and 35% mud. And from what I have read here the Bi/Tri's would be better, right? I have had several tires now and have gotten real sick of changing and so I want a tire that will last and also do me good when I get to the mud. So the Bi/tri's are better choice for me over the backs, right?


----------

